# What will you think of a sangii x hookerae ?



## Damas (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone knows if this primary has been regsitred and if there is pics somewhere of it ?

I'd like to try it myself, having both species currently in bloom at home, but I am not sure it is a good idea...

What do you think ?

And what other interesting crosses do you see for these species ?


----------



## Ray (Jun 24, 2010)

I love hookerae crosses - usually lots of color.

No cross registered with sangii yet. Go for it!


----------



## musiclovertony (Jun 24, 2010)

I think it would be a lovely cross! the coloration and overall shape of the two (depending on the sangii you have) really isn't too radically different, so I wouldn't expect the kind of freakish outcomes seen with some more radical crosses. Do you have a picture of the two parent plants in question?  Which would you be using as the pollen/pod parent?


----------



## Damas (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for looking at it ! 
I will do picture right now to give you an idea of both. I have already posted the sangii here, last year :







As I have two stems on hookerae, my idea was to use one as a pod parent and sangii as pollen.

This will leave me the possiblity to self the sangii, and self the second hookerae.


----------



## Damas (Jun 24, 2010)

So here is the hookerae (not yet fully open) :





And sangii 2010 :


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2010)

As previously stated it would be colorful!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'd buy that. The two compliment each other on color. Might make for quick growing sangii-like thing?


----------



## Damas (Jun 24, 2010)

> Might make for quick growing sangii-like thing?



Sorry Ernie, I don't get the meaning of your question because english is not my tongue. Can you please explain ? Sorry


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think it was really a question Damas. Sangii is known to be somewhat alien like, so it was probably more in reference to that. Hmmm ..... A hookerae with brains!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice flowers indeed. hookerae is a rare species to buy as well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2010)

Damas said:


> Sorry Ernie, I don't get the meaning of your question because english is not my tongue. Can you please explain ? Sorry



I think Ernie means the result of your cross would be an easier plant to flower, and would look good.

I agree. But I would also like to see you self the sangii -- they are quite rare, so having more would be a good thing.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 25, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I think Ernie means the result of your cross would be an easier plant to flower, and would look good.
> 
> I agree. But I would also like to see you self the sangii -- they are quite rare, so having more would be a good thing.



Yep, Dot. Thanks for the clarification. Sangii san be a slow grower for some. It is certainly rare, so selfing is an awesome idea. But if I were to try to make something with the feel of sangii without diluting it too much, hookerae or hainanense would be good choices in a primary IMO.


----------



## Damas (Jun 25, 2010)

OK, so let's give a try to the Hookangii !
And I'll aslo self sangii and hookerae 
I'll keep you updated.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 25, 2010)

Damas said:


> OK, so let's give a try to the Hookangii !
> And I'll aslo self sangii and hookerae
> I'll keep you updated.


There you go! :rollhappy: I like the sounds of that! :clap: Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2010)

Me too! Maybe by the time the babies are sale size, CITES will allow such imports. (I can dream, can't I?)


----------



## calypso (Jun 28, 2010)

*not a lot x*

Hi, Marion, with paph. hookerae :just one pod mother (x sandérianum), and 6 pod father registered on Rhs book not too much used as you can see.
just say to you, good luck, Marion
Jeff**


----------



## Shiva (Jun 28, 2010)

It seems like a good idea to me. Go for it!


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 28, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Me too! Maybe by the time the babies are sale size, CITES will allow such imports. (I can dream, can't I?)



Both species can be purchased in the U.S. but are a bit rare.


----------



## Damas (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Jeff, did not know you were hanging around too ! 
Thank you !

I have done all three :
- hookerae x self
- sangii x self
- hookerae (pod) x sangii (pollen)

I just have to wait now, and hope, cause this was a true heartbreak :


----------



## calypso (Jun 29, 2010)

Never be done sangii with hookerae , or never registered that's better, good job .......Marion, lucky strike! I hope!
Jeff


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2010)

slippertalker said:


> Both species can be purchased in the U.S. but are a bit rare.


I know. But I was thinking it would be neat to be able to purchase seedlings from Damas without having to jump through 25000 hoops.


----------



## Damas (Jul 1, 2010)

If I can obtain seeds and send some to Troy Meyers, that will make seedlings available for USA.
That is probably the fastest and less twisted way to do the trick...

Unfortunatelly, it's a one way trick, and it's far more difficult for us, in Europe, to obtain selected paphs from famous nurseries you have in the States.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2010)

Damas said:


> If I can obtain seeds and send some to Troy Meyers, that will make seedlings available for USA.
> That is probably the fastest and less twisted way to do the trick...
> 
> Unfortunatelly, it's a one way trick, and it's far more difficult for us, in Europe, to obtain selected paphs from famous nurseries you have in the States.



Thanks, Damas -- that would be great!

Regarding your last statement, that's another reason I wish CITES would be reformed.


----------



## myxodex (Jul 7, 2010)

As hookerae is one favourite paphs I like the idea of this cross. It will be interesting to see how dominance works in such closely related species. However hookerae can be temperamental and a hybrid with a closely related species hopefully will get lots of hybrid vigour. So good luck, and hopefully you can trade in Europe at least.


----------



## Damas (Jul 8, 2010)

Some news :

- hookerae selfing : so far so good
- hookerae (pod parent) x sangii : so far so good
- sangii selfing : I think it did not work :sob:


----------



## calypso (Jul 8, 2010)

Damas said:


> Some news :
> 
> - hookerae selfing : so far so good
> - hookerae (pod parent) x sangii : so far so good
> - sangii selfing : I think it did not work :sob:



Hello! good news, is'nt? Marion:clap:


----------

